
Show HN: Deploying ML to Excel - basejumper
https://medium.com/@BaseJumper/deploying-ml-to-excel-c767cf8a5293
======
basejumper
Hey all,

We've just published an article about how to deploy ML to Excel via BaseJumper
(our platform).

Based on our experience working in data science consulting, we think something
like this is particularly useful when creating models for non-technical
business stakeholders.

We'd love to hear your thoughts.

